

The importance of cloning your repo - Frozenlock
https://github.com/GamerGateOP/GamerGateOP

======
informatimago
The importance of cloning your repo, on your own servers, and not only on
gitorious.org (for free software) or github.com (for commercial software).

Clones on workstations don't count, since usually they're not publically or
team-wide accessible.

You need to set up and use your own servers. Just do not rely on the cloud!

------
SlipperySlope
I have my repositories cloned on each of the three computers I use for
development. Is that not the conventional practice?

